
Soylent's Secret Ingredient Isn't People–It's Excuses - chrisdinn
http://readwrite.com/2014/07/22/soylent-food-replacement-bad-customer-service?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=readwr.it-twitter&utm_campaign=&utm_content=awesmsharetools-sharebuttons&awesm=readwr.it_t2BV
======
namlem
A lot of people saw this coming from a mile away. This is why I rarely back
crowdfunded projects: they're rarely on time. I didn't want to wait so I just
made one of the DIY recipes from the soylent forum. I use People Chow 3.0.1
and am happy with it, though I might try something else once my ingredients
run out. Maybe a keto recipe. Official Soylent has always been bullshit
though, since you can just make it yourself for cheaper.

